# Look What I Made On My Atlas 618 For Wiyb-tmc Toolbox Giveaway



## jster1963 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm proud of this base plate I made on my Atlas 618 for the Keith Fenner WIYB-TMC (What's In Your Box Tool Maker's Collaboration).  This is right at the edge of my lathe's ability and def at the edge of my ability!  If you want to see how I made it you can watch my YouTube video.  It is my last Journey to Journeyman video.


----------



## brino (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks good!

Could you give a few words about what it's for?!?!

-brino


----------



## jster1963 (Jul 10, 2015)

*brino:*  Thank you very much!  This is the base plate for a ball turning attachment for a lathe.  I'm not sure what lathe it's for, but it will be part of a ball turner.  It's such a cool idea.  Brad Jacob (youtube name BasementShopGuy) came up with this idea to have machinist from around the world make pieces for some tools to be in a tool box that Keith Fenner (another youtube guy) will give away.  Each guy in the project is given the blueprints and makes a specific part or parts.  Then the lead guy (Brad for the ball turner) puts the tool together and sends it to Keith Fenner.  I can't wait to see how this turns out.  Thanks again......


----------



## brino (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks!
That sounds like a great way to get a community involved....great idea.

-brino


----------



## ch2co (Jul 10, 2015)

First, let me thank you for this mighty fine video production, great work! I'm going to have to watch the rest of you series.
Second, let me thank you for a very important lesson, PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE, one thing that I tend to be sorely in need of.

What a great idea, a distributed community machining project. It'll be neat to see the final product.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah, the true definition of interchangeable parts! It sounds like a great exercise in designing and machining to tolerances.


----------



## Franko (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice work and video, jster.

I think I saw another video made by a Canadian guy for the same project, called "The Mill Stops Here."


----------



## jster1963 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Chuck the grumpy old guy:*  Thank you very much!  This should be a wonderful project if everyone gets it in tolerance.  I can't wait to see everyone's work.  Thanks again....

*RJSakowski:*  You are so right!  If the tolerance is off, YIKES!  I'm hoping for the best.  Thanks a lot.....

*Franko:*  I bet you did.  I will look for his video.  There are guys from around the world working on this project and that's why I'm so excited that I got to participate.  And thank you very much!


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 11, 2015)

Really enjoyed your video and am impressed with your narration, also that you were willing to show some mistakes.
If you don't make some mistakes, you brobly aren't doing anything and I found that I learned more from my mistakes than I have from the jobs that go perfectly.
Things always go faster and better as we gain experience  and "get more toys".


----------



## jster1963 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you so much tertiary jim!  I am learning so much and loving it!  Thanks again....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

